

13 year old interrogated by Secret Service after posting on Facebook - d0ne
http://www.q13fox.com/news/kcpq-secret-service-the-feds-question-a-tacoma-seventh-grader-for-a-facebook-comment-about-president-obama-and-suicide-bombers-20110516,0,5762882.story

======
agentultra
At the risk of sounding like a tin-foil-hat-conspiracy-theorist: I told you
so.

Just be careful to use only government-sanctioned language online and you
should be okay. Dissenters, satirists, and malcontents (or the plain silly,
dumb, or careless) beware! They probably have a keyword alert backend on
facebook, twitter, etc that pops this stuff up as soon as you post it.

Poor kid man. This stuff is getting out of control.

~~~
ENOTTY
Or he was reported by one of the kid's enemies or by some busy body reading
public status updates. I would wield Hanlon's Razor with gusto when it comes
to government actions.

